# Bild immer zentriert darstellen im IE



## Testsieger (24. November 2004)

Tag zusammen...

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das die Frage schon oft gestellt wurde....wie bekomme ich es hin dass das Bild (roter Rahmen) unten in der Grafik immer zentriert dargestellt wird ? Die schwarzen Balken oben und unten und die Flächen 1 und 2 können variabel sein. Halt dass das Bild horizontal und vertikal immer mittig sitzt im IE. Wäre über einen Quelltextvorschlag dankbar - bin nämlich ne absolute HTML-Niete   

Danke und MfG TS


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. November 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Thread (klick) weiter - ist zwar ein anderes Forum, aber da werden zumindest einige Ansätze erwähnt (davon die sinnvolleren eher im unteren Bereich des Threads). 

Gruß
.


----------



## kle-ben (24. November 2004)

Hi setz das bild einfanch in einen divtag

```
<div align="center">
<img>
</div>
```


----------



## Testsieger (24. November 2004)

Danke - ging ja fix   

ich kämpf mich mal durch die Materie .... 

Thx und MfG TS


----------

